# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Σεμινάριο 27-1-2013

## georgekouk

ΘΕΜΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ:
• ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ
• ΚΡΙΣΗ
• ΠΤΕΡΩΜΑ
• ΧΡΩΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ - και ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ ΤΟΥ

ΟΜΙΛΗΤΗΣ : ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑΣ ΣΠΥΡΟΣ

ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟ ΩΔΕΙΟ ΑΡΓΥΡΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ, 
ΕΝΑΡΞΗ: 9:30 - 15:00

ΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΗΣ: ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑΣ
Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής : info@eak.gr

Κόστος συμμετοχής : Μηδέν.

----------


## jk21

Αρκετα ενδιαφερον ! ευχαριστουμε Γιωργο για την ενημερωση !!!

----------


## xXx

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση Γιώργο

----------


## dxr-halk

Γιώργο να 'σαι καλά για την ενημέρωση. Αν δεν τύχει απρόοπτο θα πάω.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο και παλι στο Σπυρο Καλαμαρα. :Happy0159:

----------


## orion

Μπράβο... με βλέπω εκεί αν είμαι Αθήνα!!!!

----------


## dxr-halk

Τελικά κανονίστηκε κάτι? Θα πάμε σαν club η ξεχωριστά όποιος θέλει?

----------


## kostastim

Μπραβο παιδια καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## geam

αν "ψησω" και το φιλαράκι τον δασκαλο θα παμε παρεουλα....

----------


## jk21

εκτος εκτακτου ,ναι θα παω με το Γιωργη αλλα δεν ξερω απο τι ωρα και μετα

----------


## dxr-halk

Για μένα ισχύει πως ότι κανονίσετε είμαι μέσα. Προς το παρόν όλα δείχνουν πως θα είμαι εδώ σ/κ.

----------


## jk21

Πολλοι ισως με εχετε ακουσει σε αλλα ποστ να γκρινιαζω στους συλλογους ,να κανουν σεμιναρια τοσο για τα μελη τους (για μενα βασικη υποχρεωση τους ! ) οσο και για το κοινο (αν αυτο ειναι δυνατον ,χωρις επιπλεον σημαντικα εξοδα τους ) 

Ξερω επισης οτι αρκετοι ,θελετε να ακουτε για τετοιες εκδηλωσεις ,μεσα απο προσωπικες μας επικοινωνιες 


Νομιζω τοσο σε αυτη την εκδηλωση ,οσο και στην επομενη σε λιγο καιρο που διοργανωνει ο ΕΛΚΕ , ειναι ωρα να στηριξετε την πρωτοβουλια των φορεων διοργανωσης ,με τη συμμετοχη σας ,ωστε να υπαρξει συνεχεια και απο αυτους και απο αλλους συλλογους ! αυτο θα ειναι μια επιβραβευση για την πρωτοβουλια αυτη !!!

εκτροφη σωστη ,μπορει να ερθει μονο μεσα απο την επιμορφωση !!!

education is the key !!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Σωστός!!!!! Αλλα ...το φόρουμ....ειναι και πρέπει να συνεχίσει ...την ενημέρωση!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*

----------


## dxr-halk

Ασφαλώς και πρέπει. Και τα καταφέρνει πάρα πολύ καλά μπορώ να πω. Κάθε μέρα που περνάει μαθαίνω και κάτι.

----------


## xXx

τι έγινε με το σεμινάριο??πήγατε??και αν ναι ποιοι??πώς σας φάνηκε??

----------


## jk21

εγω με το Γιωργο το geam ναι .Δεν γνωρισα αλλον περα απο τον Γιωργο τον georgekouk και τον Γιαννη τον mythos 

φυγαμε λογω ελλειψης χρονου ,γυρω στις 2 παρα .Δεν νοιωθω οτι ειμαι ο καταλληλοτερος να κρινω ενα σεμιναριο  με κυριο θεμα  το Πτερωμα   και τους χρωματισμους του

----------


## panos70

Ευχαριστούμε  για την ενημέρωση Γιώργο πολυ ενδιαφερον ,μακαρι να μπορουσα να παραβρεθω

----------


## Gardelius

*Υπάρχει κάτι που θα μπορουσε να αναρτηθεί απο πλευράς <ενημέρωσης> πανω στο θέμα!!?? Αν ναι θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτερα!!! Ευχαριστώ!*

----------


## jk21

καποια απο αυτα που ακουστηκαν ειναι και εδω

http://spirosnet.files.wordpress.com...bfcebbceb1.pdf

και εδω

http://spirosnet.wordpress.com/%CE%B...9%CF%8E%CE%BD/

----------


## dxr-halk

Δυστηχώς δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω αν και το ήθελα πολύ. Έτυχε κάτι και έπρεπε να μείνω στο σπίτι να κάνω τη νοσοκόμα.

----------


## georgekouk

Καλημέρα σας.
Καλό είναι για όσους έχουν τη δυνατότητα να παρακολουθούν τα σεμινάρια. Όταν είναι προαναγγελμένα ειδικά κάποιες μέρες ή μήνες πρίν θεωρώ ότι εκτός απροόπτου πρέπει όλοι να συμμετέχουμε. Στη συμμετοχή φαίνεται η πρόθεση για απόκτηση γνώσεων. Ειδικά για τους εν Αθήνας κατοικοεδρεύοντες, είναι κρίμα να μην το πράττουν, προφασιζόμενοι κωλύματα της τελευταίας στιγμής. Είναι κρίμα επίσης *να υπάρχει ακόμα* αυτό που ενώ λένε όλοι ότι επιθυμούν την άμβλυνση των διαπροσωπικών, συλλογικών ,κλπ σχέσεων, να εμμένουν σε στερεότυπες και παγιωμένες θέσεις απόστασης. Σε δηλωθέντα 75 άτομα, παρακολούθησαν το σεμινάριο 35 εκ των οποίων οι 10 από Κορινθία και Αργολίδα. Επίσης το ειδικό βάρος του κάθε ομιλητή και η θεματολογία, παίζουν τον πρωταρχικό λόγο για επιμόρφωση και διέξοδο στη σκέψη για την καλύτερη διαχείριση των πουλιών μας. Ως ένας εκ των διοργανωτών σας αναφέρω ότι θα υπάρξει και επόμενο σεμινάριο του οποίου δημοκρατικά σκεπτόμενοι θα καθοριστεί από τους επιμορφούμενους μέσω ψηφοφορίας. Η ψηφοφορία ξεκίνησε ήδη και είναι στη σελίδα της (Ελληνικής Ακαδημίας Καρδερίνας, ΕΑΚ), στο facebook. (Με μια αναζήτηση θα το βρείτε εύκολα). Το ραντεβού είναι για το Μάρτιο.

----------


## georgekouk

Εδώ και η σελίδα της Ε.Α.Κ. στο facebook. https://www.facebook.com/groups/eakgr/

----------

